
How to Digitize a Graph - jeffmiller
http://bendeaton.me/2010/11/15/how-to-digitize-a-graph/
======
celias
The program is actually named GraphClick. I am a happy user. One nice feature
is the ability to adjust the coordinate frame to work with graph images that
are distorted.

